# Greyhounds of the Grande



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

Rio Grande #1709 M-64 4-8-4 strikes a builders photo. The M-64 Class were known as, "The Greyhounds of the Grande." Notice the Over-Fire Jets on the firebox. They were used to introduce air to the firebox to complete combustion of fuel.


----------



## ebtnut (Mar 9, 2017)

What is origin of the model? Brass import?


----------



## FT545 (Jun 22, 2016)

The model is from Overland


----------

